# Nikon D 40



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear All

The new NIKON D40 has been launched .What is your opinion on this entry level DSLR ?

Would this DSLR be suitable for aquarium photography ?

Please advice.

Thanks 

AME


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Unfamiliar with that model, but Nikon makes some very tasty digital SLR's. I'd like to get one at some point. You can't go wrong. For up close shots you'll need to select the proper lens though.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It is a new model by Nikon, it's way smaller than the D's we are accustomed to.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

can you give us a little more info? Like, does it have any special features and how much does it cost. Does it come as a kit, or is it just the body?

I would be interested in an entry level camera made by Nikon. My N-70 was ruined by the dust in Iraq. I have been looking at the D80 because it is the least expensive digital Nikon with a remote release.

dale


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The kit with the lense is around 1000$ I think.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

The D80 is $1k for the body only I think. I have been looking to get just the body since I have most of the lenses I need. I still need a macro lense but I have everything else I want.

The D70 is in the 800's for the body but it doesn't have the auto release.

dale


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

O wow Dale, so does this mean I can borrow some lenses for a test run some time?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Dale, both the D70 & D80 will work with the ML-L3 remote control, which is a wireless remote. Also, depending on how old your lenses are you will have to manually figure out the metering (the D2 line will meter with manual lenses). As a precautionary measure, do not attach a non-AI lens on any of the digital bodies as it will damage the camera mount. 

The big difference between the D40 versus any of the other Nikon bodies is the fact that it doesn't have an internal focus drive motor. What this means is that there's no motor to drive the lenses for autofocusing. The exception to this rule are AFS and AF-I lenses since the motor is built into the lens. 

As for pricing, it's currently approximately $600 for the body with the kit lens (18-55mm), making it a very attractive option, IF you plan on purchasing AFS and AF-I lenses or plan to always be using manual focusing.

Due to the fact that it doesn't have the internal drive motor, I would actually step up to the D50 instead.


----------

